# هل يمكننى التحويل الى معهد هندسة الطيران بامبابه؟ارجو الرد



## eng.salahmakki (9 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب في جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا في سنة اولى ميكانيكا والحمد لله تقديرى امتياز
وكنت عايز احول الى معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران بامبابة هندسة طيران او ميكانيكا بور في ثالثه
هل من الممكن التحويل


ارجو المساعدة والرد السريع لاني بجد نفسي اطمن عشان نفسي ادخلها .


وشكراااااا


----------



## eng.salahmakki (10 مايو 2012)

رجاااااااااااااااااء الرد​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
يمكنك التحويل في حالة أن مجموعك في الثانوية العامة يسمح لك بدخول المعهد
وذلك في العام الذي دخلت في الجامعة
وإذهب إلى المعهد وأسأل


----------

